
Hackathon Starter 2.0 – Boilerplate for Node.js web application - hackerschooler
https://github.com/sahat/hackathon-starter#changelog
======
AustinG08
As someone who wants to learn to build Node.js apps in his free time, I love
boilerplate apps like this! Thanks for sharing.

~~~
dvcc
I always had a hard time using boilerplate setups from the start. I can never
form an understanding of what is actually happening.

------
dang
This is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7130746](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7130746).
Please don't post stories that have already had a significant discussion on HN
recently. Entering "hackathon starter" into HN Search brings up that post
right away.

The cutoff for reposts of stories that have received a lot of attention on HN
is about a year.

------
jwcrux
I'd also like to shamelessly plug my list of boilerplate templates
([https://github.com/jordan-
wright/boilerplate/blob/master/boi...](https://github.com/jordan-
wright/boilerplate/blob/master/boilerplate.md)) for as many languages I could
find. Feel free to send a pull request if you know of one I didn't include!

~~~
ToastyMallows
Add this one! I just found it.
[https://github.com/aspnetboilerplate/aspnetboilerplate](https://github.com/aspnetboilerplate/aspnetboilerplate)

